# Gotcha?



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

What is gotcha? I've seen several people talking about it. Did a search and couldn't really find an explanation. 

Thanks gents. :confused1:


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.seastriker.com/gotcha/


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

If you go buy some I have always had more luck with the smaller size, perferably the shiny ones, good luck! 
ps, Fish them fast and jerky


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Pipe fish*

It's just a piece of pipe (tubing); with one end cut at a 45 degree angle (plugged up) and a couple of hooks in it. Short story


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

White body with a red or yellow head have always giving me wonderful results.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Just hang around someone fishing with one and you will soon know what a
gotcha is!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Caught 2 Spanish Mackerel this week with one. Wading on the first sandbar. If I can do it you can do it too.
Tony


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gotcha!*

Use one long enough and those tiny hooks will explain the meaning of the name! C2


----------



## JLChandler (Mar 18, 2013)

From what I saw on the pier this past weekend, it doesn't matter what color they are, the spanish will hit em.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The Spanish will tear them up! You will get broke off a few times but they work really good for Spanish managed a few today at pensacol pier on a gotcha with a silver body and orange head but they were hitting all colors.


----------



## JLChandler (Mar 18, 2013)

Just be sure to use a leader


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

JLChandler said:


> Just be sure to use a leader



50+ pound mono should be plenty. I never use steel.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I use forty pound flouro and it worked fine but it started to get some abrasion from their teeth. I've used steel but they can see it if the water is clear.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

use black swivels. nothing shiny above the leader...and most importantly wear eye protection...fish can come loose mid way up, gotcha will shoot back and can get you (or others) pretty bad. watch for people behind you (or near you) before casting those shiny things.


----------

